# Steps to learning/using techniques



## bdparsons (May 17, 2005)

Hope this may be of help to some:

1. Understand the key steps in performing the technique, the purpose of the technique and its usefulness in your martial art tool box.

2. Break it down into smaller segments. Isolate and practice movements until you master the mechanics. 

3. Train the technique on as many partners as possible. Slow, medium and fast speed.

4. Functionalize the technique by using it in limited sparring situation. Integrate all or part of the technique into full sparring. 

5. Make the technique yours by understanding its strengths and weaknesses. Use Kenpo concepts and principles to improve the usefullness of the technique.

6. Evaluate logical exit points in the technique. These would be points at which you could disengage from the encounter safely assuming you need to go no further. Important in any self-defense situation

7. Consider points in the technique where you could blend or borrow into another technique.

The "science" of working techniques is body positioning. It involves doing your best to position the attacker's body where you want. The "art" of techniques come when you have to change your game plan midstream, blending and borrowing as necessary. In a nutshell, it's recognizing "snapshots" of body positions and dealing with what you recognize as it happens.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------

